# NCE Power Cab and circuit breakers



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

I am just starting to build a 4' x 8' layout and considering going with the NCE Power Cab system due to it's scalability and price point. My long term layout plan is pretty complex with 3 mainlines, a big yard, several sidings, and 3 reverse loop tracks that will need polarity switching, but I want to start small with 1 mainline and expand my power needs as I expand the layout.

DonR recommended I check out the Digitrax PM42 since I will have 3 reverse zones and so 1 device can control all 3. I have concerns however from what I've read that NCE Power Cab might have power supply limitations as the layout gets bigger, and also doesn't play nice with a lot of devices. I'm trying to figure out if I need to consider a different DCC power system and/or just find the right devices that work w/ NCE Power Cab.

I've been reading about PSX circuit breakers from DCC Specialties. Does anyone know if the PSX breakers are good products and if they work well with NCE Power Cab systems? Also does PSX have the ability to control polarity and circuit breaking for multiple tracks all from one unit?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a Powercab and its a great product. Very intuitive to program with good ergonomics. You can add boosters as your layout grows so you shouldn't have any reservations on that front. I can't comment on your other questions.


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree,the Powercab is an excellent DCC control system.If you have concerns about it's power handling capacity,there is the Power Pro 5A DCC System from NCE that requires a separate power supply,5A transformer 524-TX2.This should take care of any further expansion you may decide on later.Since I use the Powercab,I can't comment on the other DCC systems.This page should have more information for you. www.ncedcc.com/


----------

